# worm in my gonipora?



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

so I bought a medium sized head of gonipora about 3-4 weeks ago, and when I first got it I noticed something that looked like a worm on it, I didn't think much of it though. but now I've seen the worm crawling around and moving, it doesn't seem like it's harming the coral, but every time it comes out, the gonipora completely closes, is there a way of killing, or removing it? I've tried with a pair of tweezers, but it is much to fast. thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Is it a pink and "hairy" bristleworm? Can you snap a pic of it? 
Try and get it off if you can because the coral needs to be able to keep open and not use energy to open and close all the time unnecessarily. 
Sometimes if you take it out of the water for a few minutes, the worm will drop off.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have a good enough camera to get the picture,
but yes, it does look like what you described!
will it damage the coral at all, if I take it out for a few minutes like you said?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That coral can be out of the water for a few minutes. 
Slowly sway the coral from side to side underwater to get its polyps all retracted and pulled in before taking it out.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

alright, I'll try that tomorrow.
thanks so much! =]


----------

